# All wire rabbit cages



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 6, 2012)

So I live in a remote place and the feed store and hardware store seem to be having trouble getting any cage wire in they only carry large mesh wire for fences, hardware cloth, and chicken wire/netting. I would think that ordering wire online would be crazy expensive once you added shipping, its heavy and over sized. So since I need the cages ASAP I'm thinking it would be cheaper to buy a few of those partially assembled flat all wire cages until I can find some wire locally. Anyone know a good online site that sells those cheap or sells wire with free shipping, if not anyone have any other cage type ideas. Thanks.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered my cages from bass equipment.  If there is a Sutherland hardware store nearby, ours carries the wire.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure what hardware store you have in your area, but many of the larger chains ship items from their website to a local store for free. That is something worth checking on at least - if their website carries cage wire and you order it in a certain way, they throw it on the truck going to your local store on the regular delivery day, and its held for you at the store for X days. 

Other than that, be sure to check Craigslist. I got about half my cages for less than $15 apiece, and the other half for free.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 7, 2012)

We only have a ma and pa style hardware here and that's in the next town over, no big names or chain stores close. I guess I should check craigslist, hadn't thought of that, thanks.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jul 7, 2012)

just looked at the bass equipment website their prices look pretty good, might order the bare minimum I need from them if I can't find anything in decent shape on craigslist, thanks for the tip.


----------



## PinkFox (Jul 7, 2012)

so if you have any local flea markets and livestock auctions, theres usually always used rabbit equiptment going plenty of wire cages there, ust be sure to sanitize them prior to use
 (1 part bleach to 10 parts water, sray on and let it sun dry)


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 7, 2012)

I found a really good deal on cages in the local thrifty nickel, or american classifieds, can't remember which now.  I got 4 26x30 and 2 30x30 cages with feeders, dropping trays, water bottles and parts for an auto water set up for $60.  Best part is they were an exact match to the cages I already had so the rabbit set up actually looks like I planned it.


----------

